

The Fabulous Fraudulent Life of Jocelyn and Ed (2008) - ciscoriordan
http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/19614813/the_fabulous_fraudulent_life_of_jocelyn_and_ed

======
ekpyrotic
Marvelous article, this is why I still frequent HN. The couple reminded me of
this stanza in Ferlinghetti's "Two Scavengers in a Truck, Two Beautiful People
in a Mercedes":

"...with two garbagemen in red plastic blazers// standing on the back stoop//
one on each side hanging on// and looking down into// an elegant open
Mercedes// with an elegant couple in it// The man// in a hip three-piece linen
suit// with shoulder-lenght blond hair&sunglassed// The young blond woman so
casually coifed// with short skirt and coloured stokings// on the way to his
architect's office// ... And both scavengers gazing down// as from a great
distance// at the cool couple// as if they were watching some odorless TV ad//
in which everything is always possible..."

------
zcrar70
_"Bonnie and Clyde, that's only because they're young and good-looking,"
scoffs Detective Terry Sweeney of the Philadelphia police. "These two were
complete idiots. If this was two fat fucks from South Philly, it would have
been Turner and Hooch."_

------
seanc
"The world is made for people who aren't cursed with self-awareness." \--(the
character) Annie Savoy in the film Bull Durham

------
vijayr
Fascinating. But how is it relevant here?

~~~
cduan
I liked it too, and that makes it relevant enough for me.

